# Offical Playoff Watch Thread



## Pejavlade

<center>*Kings Remaining Schedule:*

*<center>3/[email protected]Denver L**
3/28-Philly W
3/[email protected] L
4/[email protected] 
4/3-Minnesota 
4/5-Seattle 
4/[email protected] 
4/10-LA Lakers 
4/[email protected] Lakers 
4/[email protected] 
4/[email protected] 
4/20-Phoenix*

<center>








*<center>(44-29)  * 
*<center> 5 Home Games 7 Road Games * 
</center>

*Confrence Standings *  









<center>*1. x Phoenix 51-16 
2. x San Antonio 50-18 
3. Seattle 47-20 
4. Dallas 45-23 
5. Houston 44-28 
6. Sacramento 44-29 
7. Memphis 39-28 
8. Denver 37-30 
9. Minnesota 35-34 
10. L.A. Lakers 32-36 
11. L.A. Clippers 31-37 
12. Portland 23-44 
13. Golden State 23-45 
14. Utah 21-47 
15. New Orleans 15-52 * 









<center>*1. x Miami 52-17 
2. Detroit 42-25 
3. Boston 38-30 
4. Washington 37-29 
5. Cleveland 35-31 
6. Chicago 35-31 
7. Indiana 34-33 
8. Philadelphia 33-34 
9. Orlando 32-36 
10. New Jersey 32-37 
11. New York 29-37 
12. Toronto 28-39 
13. Milwaukee 27-40 
14. Charlotte 14-53 
15. Atlanta 11-56 *


----------



## Peja Vu

Sacramento is now in 6th, Houston is in 5th.


----------



## Pejavlade

Thanks updated. Looks like its going to be Seattle or Dallas come playoff time.


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> Thanks updated. Looks like its going to be Seattle or Dallas come playoff time.


 And we're 0-3 vs. Seattle and 1-3 vs. Dallas this year. I'm not sure who I'd rather face...


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> And we're 0-3 vs. Seattle and 1-3 vs. Dallas this year. I'm not sure who I'd rather face...


According to espn it says Kings expect Brad to be gone until 2nd round of playoffs? I thought Brad was coming back before playoffs even started.  

Last Paragraph 



> The Kings don't expect center Brad Miller (broken leg) to be available until the second round of the playoffs. ... The Kings bench is averaging nearly 24 points a game over the last 16 games was outscored 50-22 by Denver's bench...


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> According to espn it says Kings expect Brad to be gone until 2nd round of playoffs? I thought Brad was coming back before playoffs even started.
> 
> Last Paragraph


Hmmm. I wonder where they got that from? Koz interviewed him (I think it was during the Dallas game) and he said he was aiming for the playoffs.


----------



## Pejavlade

With Rockets loss today Sacramento moves into 5th.


----------



## Peja Vu

Who has the tougher schedule the rest of the way?

*Kings Schedule:*

3/[email protected] 
4/[email protected] 
4/3-Minnesota 
4/5-Seattle 
4/[email protected] 
4/10-LA Lakers 
4/[email protected] Lakers 
4/[email protected] 
4/[email protected] 
4/20-Phoenix

*Rockets Schedule:*

3/30 @ Portland 
4/1 New Orleans 
4/3 Phoenix
4/5 @ Golden State
4/7 @ L.A. Lakers
4/9 @ Phoenix 
4/11 @ Seattle 
4/13 Memphis 
4/16 Denver
4/18 L.A. Clippers 
4/20 Seattle


----------



## Twix

^Looks about even. It's all going to come down to the end and see how it all plays out.


----------



## Pejavlade

Like Twix said looks about even but teams like Cleveland will be harder to beat because they want to secure a playoff spot.


----------



## Pejavlade

Looks like the Rockets are going to win thier game vs Portland as thier in cruise control right now leading 83-64. This will put them in 5th said and half a game above Kings.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

At this point, ill just be happy if we make it in... then we will see how good we are with all our players


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> Looks like the Rockets are going to win thier game vs Portland as thier in cruise control right now leading 83-64. This will put them in 5th said and half a game above Kings.


 W, 100-84



> Houston, in fifth place in the West, went 3-1 on its road trip and will play six of its final 10 games at home.


----------



## Pejavlade

Growing Concern -

His expanded role and gimpy knee make him a target for opponents. 




> "Yeah, my knee has been sore," said Bibby, who has played fewer than 40 minutes in just three of the 18 games since Webber was dealt to the Philadelphia 76ers. "But I'm OK."





> "We're still learning about ourselves, and it's coming," starting power forward Kenny Thomas said. "But it takes time."





> "Teams definitely are coming at me harder," Bibby said. "They are trying to take the ball out of my hands, and I'm not going to be selfish and try to force up shots."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We should be able to win 7 of the last 9 games. :yes: :gopray:


----------



## Twix

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> At this point, ill just be happy if we make it in... then we will see how good we are with all our players


Yep...my thoughts too. :yes:



> "Yeah, my knee has been sore," said Bibby, who has played fewer than 40 minutes in just three of the 18 games since Webber was dealt to the Philadelphia 76ers. "But I'm OK."


That don't sound too good....his knee's sore but he's OK. :brokenhea It sound like he's bang up but try to not make a big deal about it. I give Bibby lots of credits because he plays lots of mins and still tries out. :clap: Way to go, Bibby!


----------



## Pejavlade

NBA Playoff Picture March 31


----------



## underhill_101

i like how the playoffs look rite now... i think it would be better for us if we played seattle in the 1st round instead of dallas


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> NBA Playoff Picture March 31


Wow..if the playoff was to start on this date, should be fun!! I didn't know that Grizz fell to the 8th seed!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> Wow..if the playoff was to start on this date, should be fun!! I didn't know that Grizz fell to the 8th seed!!


They lost 3 in a row and Minni has won 4, I think its going to go down to the last game's to see what team qualifies for the playoffs between Grizz and Minni.


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> They lost 3 in a row and Minni has won 4, I think its going to go down to the last game's to see what team qualifies for the playoffs between Grizz and Minni.


All I know is the schcdule for Grizz isn't going to get any easier. They still have to face Spurs and Mavs TWICE in the remindering games left!!! :eek8: 

Wolves remaining games:
March 31 @LA Lakers
April
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 
Sun 3 @ Sacramento 
Wed 6 Utah 
Fri 8 Denver 
Sat 9 @ Atlanta 
Wed 13 Golden State 
Fri 15 @ Utah 
Sun 17 Seattle 
Mon 18 @ New Orleans 
Wed 20 San Antonio

Grizz remaining games:
April
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 
Sun 3 L.A. Lakers 
Tue 5 Denver 
Wed 6 @ Toronto 
Fri 8 Miami 
Sun 10 Charlotte 
Mon 11 @ Dallas 
Wed 13 @ Houston 
Fri 15 @ Denver 
Sat 16 @ San Antonio 
Mon 18 San Antonio 
Wed 20 Dallas 

Grizz looks to have much tougher games left...you see their last 6 games?! GOOD LUCK TO THEM!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Its not going to be easy for Twolves, tonight they play a Laker squad that has a slim chance at the playoffs that has a slim chance at the post season, so they will come out playing hard this game. Big game for Twolves lets see if they can extend there winning streak to 5 games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Its not going to be easy for Twolves, tonight they play a Laker squad that has a slim chance at the playoffs that has a slim chance at the post season, so they will come out playing hard this game. Big game for Twolves lets see if they can extend there winning streak to 5 games.


Wolves won tonight. 

They wouldn't have won if it wasn't for Sam "clutch" Cassell. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Hornets beat the Rockets today 76-73, with Kings win today this puts them .5 games above the Rockets and in 5th spot ones again.


----------



## Pejavlade

<center>*Kings Remaining Schedule:*

*<center>3/[email protected]Denver L**
3/28-Philly W
3/[email protected] L
4/[email protected] W
4/3-Minnesota L
4/5-Seattle 
4/[email protected] 
4/10-LA Lakers 
4/[email protected] Lakers 
4/[email protected] 
4/[email protected] 
4/20-Phoenix*

*5. Sacramento 45-30 
6. Houston 44-30*


----------



## Pejavlade

Both clubs lost today so Kings still hold on to 5th in the West by half a game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

7 games left. :sad:

Can't believe the season went so fast. 

Hopefully we'll still be playing in June. :gopray:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> 7 games left. :sad:
> 
> Can't believe the season went so fast.
> 
> Hopefully we'll still be playing in June. :gopray:


I hope we'll still be playing in June too...although it's going to be very tough! :gopray:

I also can't believe it's already April!!


----------



## Peja Vu

Golden State is beating Houston right now:

http://www.nba.com/games/20050405/HOUGSW/livestats.html


----------



## Pejavlade

If Rockets lose this will put Sactown 1.5 games up on them for 5th spot in West. I can taste 50 win for Sacramento coming really soon.


----------



## Pejavlade

<center>*Kings Remaining Schedule:*

*<center>3/[email protected]Denver L**
3/28-Philly W
3/[email protected] L
4/[email protected] W
4/3-Minnesota L
4/5-Seattle   
4/[email protected] 
4/10-LA Lakers 
4/[email protected] Lakers 
4/[email protected] 
4/[email protected] 
4/20-Phoenix*

*5. Sacramento 46-30 
6. Houston 44-30*


----------



## Peja Vu

Rockets lose!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

*5. Sacramento 46-30** 
6. Houston 44-31*

It will be a close race, Nuggets have a chance getting 6th seed.


By the way 2,000 posts. :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> By the way 2,000 posts. :biggrin:


Congrats!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> By the way 2,000 posts. :biggrin:


Congrats man. :biggrin:

Hope you get many many more with us. :yes: :clap:


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> By the way 2,000 posts. :biggrin:


CONGRATS!!! :banana: 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> CONGRATS!!! :banana:
> 
> GO KINGS!!!


Heyy, you have 100. :clap: :banana: :cheers: 

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Heyy, you have 100. :clap: :banana: :cheers:
> 
> CONGRATS!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Peja Vu

Denver is red hot, 9-1 in there last 10 games and now are only 2 games back of Sacramento. It isn't just a race between us and Houston now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Denver is red hot, 9-1 in there last 10 games and now are only 2 games back of Sacramento. It isn't just a race between us and Houston now.


Yeah, I agree with you. It's going to be hard to keep this spot. 

It will be interesting how things play out. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Will you be disapointed if Kings lose first round? 
I know that they are capable of beating anyone in the west but if they do lose I would be proud of the effort they showed. After what they've been through this season from the injuries and Cwebb leaving to starting the year with 3 loses, they never gave up and I would like to congratulate them for all the entertainment I've recived from watching them play. I love this team, cant wait to see us 05-06 campaign. 

<center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Will you be disapointed if Kings lose first round?
> I know that they are capable of beating anyone in the west but if they do lose I would be proud of the effort they showed. After what they've been through this season from the injuries and Cwebb leaving to starting the year with 3 loses, they never gave up and I would like to congratulate them for all the entertainment I've recived from watching them play. I love this team, cant wait to see us 05-06 campaign.
> 
> <center>


Me neither man. 

I'll never forget this season no matter how it ends. 

Also whatever happens to the team I know we'll be behind them for sure. 


GO KINGS!!! :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu

I will be dissapointed if that happens because I believe that they have the talent to go further than that in the playoffs. 

But, if it did happen, I would be proud of the job that Rick Adelman did with this team. From injuries, to the complete roster overhaul, he kept the team in the race. 

I am excited about the offseason and what Petrie might have up his sleeve, but I'd rather just focus on these last few games and the playoffs and not think about elimination


----------



## Twix

Well, right now I don't even want to think of the playoffs since I'm still hoping the Kings MAKE the playoff!  But if they do lose in the first round, it really depends who they are facing. I agree with Pejavlade that with what the Kings went through this season... I won't be too disappointed if they do go down in first round. It also depends on how much effort they play IF they were to lose. If they get sweep, I'll be disappointed because I believe the Kings is a good enough team to make the 2nd Round. 

GO KINGS!!! I KNOW YOU GUYS CAN DO IT!! :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Just the experiense shoud be enough to take them past the first round. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu

Houston wins tonight, now they are back to only 1 game back from Sacramento.

Updated Standings


----------



## Pejavlade

Power Rankings Kings 9th


----------



## Pejavlade

*5. Sacramento 46-30** 
6. Houston 45-31*


----------



## Pejavlade

Western Conference Seed Report 



> Sacramento Kings (46-30)
> Games remaining: 6 (2H, 4A)
> Crystal ball says: They lose two on the road (among games at Lakers, at Phoenix, at Utah) and one at home (Suns).
> Projected finish: 3-3; final record: 49-33.
> The skinny: Tuesday's big win over the Sonics all but locks up the No. 5 seed. But might they be better off finishing sixth and playing Seattle in the first round instead of having to face the Mavs for a fourth straight postseason?


----------



## Pejavlade

*5. Sacramento 47-30** 
6. Houston 45-31*

With Kings win today vs Portland they move 1.5 ahead of Rockets and clinch a spot in the playoffs. Rockets are now only .5 ahead of Nuggets for 6th.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I would rather play Seattle than Dallas. The Mavs are more dangerous and have played us before. But if we're good we can beat anyone right? :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I would rather play Seattle than Dallas. The Mavs are more dangerous and have played us before. But if we're good we can beat anyone right? :whoknows:


But you have to appreciate the fact that Kings vs Dallas series are the most exciting of the playoffs there is no way around it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> But you have to appreciate the fact that Kings vs Dallas series are the most exciting of the playoffs there is no way around it.


I agree. Its nothing like watching Kings vs Mavs game after game. :yes:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

With 11 days remaning in the season here is how the Playoff picture looks like Link.


----------



## Pejavlade

<center>*Kings Remaining Schedule:*

*<center>3/[email protected]Denver L**
3/28-Philly W
3/[email protected] L
4/[email protected] W
4/3-Minnesota L
4/5-Seattle W
4/[email protected] W
4/10-LA Lakers 
4/[email protected] Lakers 
4/[email protected] 
4/[email protected] 
4/20-Phoenix*

5 games remaning and only vs 3 different teams, 3 of which are away games. Will we see Bobby Jackson back vs Utah or Phx?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

4/10-LA Lakers *W*
4/[email protected] Lakers *W*
4/[email protected] *L*
4/[email protected] *W*
4/20-Phoenix *W*

Hope it goes like this. :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

Both Nuggets and Rockets won tonight so nothing changes Rockets hold on to 6th.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Both Nuggets and Rockets won tonight so nothing changes Rockets hold on to 6th.


They're damn, thats all I know. And looks like Nuggets won't stop winning. :laugh:

I sure hope we hold to our spot. :yes: 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> 4/10-LA Lakers *W*
> 4/[email protected] Lakers *W*
> 4/[email protected] *L*
> 4/[email protected] *W*
> 4/20-Phoenix *W*
> 
> Hope it goes like this. :gopray:


Yeah, that'll be nice. 

That's also the same goal Coach Adelman (and his players) have. Try to reach 50 wins and get a .500+ on the road at the end of the season. 

GO KINGS!! :king:


----------



## Peja Vu

Twix said:


> Yeah, that'll be nice.
> 
> That's also the same goal Coach Adelman (and his players) have. Try to reach 50 wins and get a .500+ on the road at the end of the season.
> 
> GO KINGS!! :king:




Adelman has 2 more goals: above .500 on the road and win 50 games


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Adelman has 2 more goals: above .500 on the road and win 50 games


Hope he gets both of them. :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings win tonight vs Lakers 1.5 games above Rockets.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kings win tonight vs Lakers 1.5 games above Rockets.


Man, if we win both against Phoenix, it will be great for us. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu

Rockets won tonight, The Kings lead is down to 1 game.


----------



## JAYHAWK-81

:spam:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

JAYHAWK-81 said:


> :spam:



SPAM!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

:spam:


----------



## Pejavlade

Rockets won tonight *100-92 vs Grizz* which puts them .5 games back from Kings for 5th in west.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Rockets won tonight *100-92 vs Grizz* which puts them .5 games back from Kings for 5th in west.


All we need to do is lose one. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> All we need to do is lose one. :laugh:


I think there is chance that Nuggets can get 3rd so if we get 6th we might have to play them. :meditate:


----------



## Twix

I haven't check the standing in a long time. Wow, I didn't even know that Suns is close to getting 60 wins!  And Nuggets on a 9 game winning streak while Sonics on a 6 games losing streak. :| Isn't Sonics magic number still 1 to clinch their Divison?? It's taking so long! :laugh:



Peja Vu said:


> :spam:


----------



## Peja Vu

Twix said:


>


The guy was spamming his ticket site


----------



## Twix

Peja Vu said:


> The guy was spamming his ticket site


Oh I see...thanks for answering me, Peja Vu.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings #8 in nba power rankings 



> Remember when it appeared the Kings could slip to No. 6 or 7? They're now turning in 118.6 per over the last five and have shot better than .500 in three of those five games.


 :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Dirk is botherd with that shoulder injurie again.. lets see if it carrys into the playoffs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kings #8 in nba power rankings
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:


Finally, we're starting to get some respect. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Finally, we're starting to get some respect. :yes:


I guess we have to when we score almost 120 points and shoot over 50% in 3 of those 5 games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I guess we have to when we score almost 120 points and shoot over 50% in 3 of those 5 games.


:laugh:

True. :greatjob:


GO KINGS!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

1 game above Rockets and Nuggets (49-30)

Tommorow we play Suns back to back games and without Peja. We need to win 3 more games to insure 5th spot in West. Go Kings.


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> 1 game above Rockets and Nuggets (49-30)


Tomorrow...Rockets vs Nuggets!! One of those teams have to lose! I want both to lose...too bad that can't happen. :biggrin: 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> Tomorrow...Rockets vs Nuggets!! One of those teams have to lose! I want both to lose...too bad that can't happen. :biggrin:
> 
> GO KINGS!!!



Which ever team wins it sets the other back 1 game so its not that bad. I want the Rockets to win because Nuggets I think are more dangerous.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Which ever team wins it sets the other back 1 game so its not that bad. I want the Rockets to win because Nuggets I think are more dangerous.


And they probably will win. 

GO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Rocket win, Kings lose, Houston has the tie braker moving them up to the 5th seed, Both Teams got 2 games left Sac vs Utah and Phoenix, Houston vs LAC and Seattle.. Now lets hope both teams win both and we get the 6th seed !


----------



## Twix

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Rocket win, Kings lose, Houston has the tie braker moving them up to the 5th seed, Both Teams got 2 games left Sac vs Utah and Phoenix, Houston vs LAC and Seattle.. Now lets hope both teams win both and we get the 6th seed !


Do you also know the remaining games for Nuggets?? 

What will happen if we lose both and Nuggets wins all remaining games for them? Will that take us to 7th seed?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Rockets remaining games: L.A. Clippers, Seattle

Denvers remaining games: Phoenix, Portland

Sacramentos remaining games: Jazz, Phoenix


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theres a possibility of us droping to 7th seed and playing San Antonio first round. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Theres a possibility of us droping to 7th seed and playing San Antonio first round. :whoknows:


I think Jazz game is a must win, and depending on the outcome we can afford a loss vs Phx.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I think Jazz game is a must win, and depending on the outcome we can afford a loss vs Phx.


But the question is can we afford losing another one to them come Wednsday?


----------



## Peja Vu

Houston has the tie breaker vs. Sac, Sac has the tie breaker vs. Denver.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Houston has the tie breaker vs. Sac, Sac has the tie breaker vs. Denver.


Ohh, so if we're tied with Denver we get a better spot. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Ohh, so if we're tied with Denver we get a better spot. :yes:


So if Denver wins both games and we win 1 game we still get a tie and we get 6th?


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> So if Denver wins both games and we win 1 game we still get a tie and we get 6th?


 Yes. Both teams records would be 50-32, and the Kings won the season series 3-1.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Yes. Both teams records would be 50-32, and the Kings won the season series 3-1.


Then I'm not worried that much. The 5th spot is pretty much lost and all we gotta hope is to keep the 6th and play the Sonics.


----------



## Scinos

I think it's shaping up to be a Sonics-Kings first round matchup. Which is probably ideal for both fan bases. From a Sonic standpoint, I don't want to face the Nuggets or Rockets and I'm guessing you guys don't want to face the Spurs or the Mavs. 

Assuming the Kings take care of business against Utah and the Rockets beat the Clippers, both teams move to 50 wins (and lock the Nuggets into 7th). Then it comes down to the last games for both teams...

- If the Kings lose to Phoenix, they are 6th.

- If the Kings and Rockets both win, the Kings are 6th.

- If the Kings win and the Rockets lose, the Rockets are 6th. 


I think that's it anyway. Looking at that, the Kings might just tank the last game in order to get the 6th spot. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Scinos said:


> I think it's shaping up to be a Sonics-Kings first round matchup. Which is probably ideal for both fan bases. From a Sonic standpoint, I don't want to face the Nuggets or Rockets and I'm guessing you guys don't want to face the Spurs or the Mavs.
> 
> Assuming the Kings take care of business against Utah and the Rockets beat the Clippers, both teams move to 50 wins (and lock the Nuggets into 7th). Then it comes down to the last games for both teams...
> 
> - If the Kings lose to Phoenix, they are 6th.
> 
> - If the Kings and Rockets both win, the Kings are 6th.
> 
> - If the Kings win and the Rockets lose, the Rockets are 6th.
> 
> 
> I think that's it anyway. Looking at that, the Kings might just tank the last game in order to get the 6th spot. :whoknows:


It will sure be nice playing aganist your team Scinos. We haven't talked in long time man. :biggrin:


----------



## Scinos

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> It will sure be nice playing aganist your team Scinos. We haven't talked in long time man. :biggrin:


Yeah, it would be a great series, I hope it happens. You must be getting sick of playing the Mavs in the first round every year. :laugh:

Lots of interesting matchups, especially on the perimeter. Allen and Lewis against Cat and Peja. In the paint, I know Fortson and Miller would be going at each other.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Scinos said:


> Yeah, it would be a great series, I hope it happens. You must be getting sick of playing the Mavs in the first round every year. :laugh:
> 
> Lots of interesting matchups, especially on the perimeter. Allen and Lewis against Cat and Peja. In the paint, I know Fortson and Miller would be going at each other.


:laugh: at Fortson and Miller. I'm sure they will average a technical a game. :biggrin:


----------



## Twix

Scinos said:


> Yeah, it would be a great series, I hope it happens. You must be getting sick of playing the Mavs in the first round every year. :laugh:


I don't know about the other fans, but I'm tired of the Mavs. :laugh:

Ilir, thanks for answering my question about Denver.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I don't know about the other fans, but I'm tired of the Mavs. :laugh:
> 
> Ilir, thanks for answering my question about Denver.


No problem Twix. :greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu

Go Suns!


----------



## Twix

It looks like we're going to be facing the Sonics in the first round!


----------



## Scinos

Phoenix is up 23 with 5 minutes to go. I think we can safely say it's over...

I'm definitely looking foward to the Sonics-Kings series. Some of the most exciting games the Sonics have played over the last two seasons have been against the Kings. We're in for a treat if we get 6 or 7 more of them.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Lets hope everyone is there for game 1 agianst Seattle !


----------



## Pejavlade

Lets hope Peja plays spectacular basketball in the playoffs. And everyone gets healthy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Scinos said:


> Phoenix is up 23 with 5 minutes to go. I think we can safely say it's over...
> 
> I'm definitely looking foward to the Sonics-Kings series. Some of the most exciting games the Sonics have played over the last two seasons have been against the Kings. We're in for a treat if we get 6 or 7 more of them.


I agree Scinos. :yes:

GO KINGS AND SONICS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Power Rankings: Sunburst to first 

Kings Fall from 10 to 12. 



> Wouldn't be Kings playoff season without injuries: B. Miller, B. Jackson and now Peja. Chances are they all play in the playoffs; chances are better none of them will be 100 percent.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Power Rankings: Sunburst to first
> 
> Kings Fall from 10 to 12.


It's nothing but hate from the rankings. They never like to put us more than 10. :nonono:


----------

